
Ask HN: How Does PSD2 Work? - bobblywobbles
I&#x27;m a developer of an open-source budgeting solution on Github, and I&#x27;d like to develop a feature that allows me to connect to my UK bank and pull transactions from it.<p>In my situation, do I need a PSD2 license, can someone explain this more?
======
ocet
You don't have to pursue your own license. You can use banking data providers
such as Plaid, Tink or TrueLayer (the last one is available in the UK for
sure).

~~~
bobblywobbles
Are any of those free to use? Plaid has a free tier but it is limited. I will
investigate the others.

